# Tare:"MIlan Juve e Inter tecnicamente fallite".



## admin (15 Ottobre 2022)

Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


Sì Tare, d'accordo, ma ti ricordo che la Lazio ha chiuso il bilancio 2021/22 in rosso di 17 milioni  falliti anche voi, quindi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


tu invece sei un fallito e basta, senza il tecnicamente.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Se il Milan è tecnicamente fallito,tu sei tecnicamente un pagliaccio. Ciao


----------



## Kayl (16 Ottobre 2022)

15 anni in serie A da dirigente virtuoso, Maldini in meno di 4 ha vinto lo scudetto. Quindi sei un incapace.


----------



## TheKombo (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


Vabbè già è ridicolo leggere certe cose dal lacchè "dell'integerrimo" Lotito...perché non parliamo della sua società di scommesse in Albania o dell'affare Muriqi ?!


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Faccio notare che la Lazio, *proprio per non fallire (come toccó a Torino e Fiorentina), ottenne* sa Dio come (Berlusconi presidente del consiglio dei Ministri e Presidente dell'AC Milan) *una spalmatura del debito fiscale accumulato da Cragnotti: 140 milioni*! Sono rate da 5,8 milioni annui, l'ultima delle quali prevista nel *2028*. Tare, almeno informati prima di spruzzare cavolate. E meno male che era una lezione universitaria: poveri studenti.


----------



## Rudi84 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> 15 anni in serie A da dirigente virtuoso, Maldini in meno di 4 ha vinto lo scudetto. Quindi sei un incapace.


E aveva anche come allenatore uno che porta trofei e raddoppia i ricavi


----------



## bmb (16 Ottobre 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che la Lazio, *proprio per non fallire (come toccó a Torino e Fiorentina), ottenne* sa Dio come (Berlusconi presidente del consiglio dei Ministri e Presidente dell'AC Milan) *una spalmatura del debito fiscale accumulato da Cragnotti: 140 milioni*! Sono rate da 5,8 milioni annui, l'ultima delle quali prevista nel *2028*. Tare, almeno informati prima di spruzzare cavolate. E meno male che era una lezione universitaria: poveri studenti.


All'epoca il buon Igli era ancora dedito allo scassinare porte di appartamenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


Non capisco, Alazie ha chiuso il bilancio a -17 quindi perdendo soldi esattamente come le squadre “tecnicamente fallite”. Cosa significa ?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Tare può stare solo in società inutile e perdente come la Lazio.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


up


----------



## kYMERA (16 Ottobre 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Sì Tare, d'accordo, ma ti ricordo che la Lazio ha chiuso il bilancio 2021/22 in rosso di 17 milioni  falliti anche voi, quindi?


Ma poi dove è scritto che se uno va in rosso è fallito? Bah.
Si fallisce quando non c'è nessuno che ripiana


----------



## Marilson (16 Ottobre 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che la Lazio, *proprio per non fallire (come toccó a Torino e Fiorentina), ottenne* sa Dio come (Berlusconi presidente del consiglio dei Ministri e Presidente dell'AC Milan) *una spalmatura del debito fiscale accumulato da Cragnotti: 140 milioni*! Sono rate da 5,8 milioni annui, l'ultima delle quali prevista nel *2028*. Tare, almeno informati prima di spruzzare cavolate. E meno male che era una lezione universitaria: poveri studenti.



che la Lazio sia rimasta in Serie A quando la Fiorentina (per quanto odio Firenze e i fiorentini) sia finita in serie C cambiando nome e non potendo neanche reclamare il titolo sportivo immediatamente, fu uno scandalo senza precedenti


----------



## gabri65 (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".



Tare il cognome, Mentali il vero nome.


----------



## Mika (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Igli Tare nei confronti delle tre big italiane e della Roma:" Sono rimaste quattro proprietà familiari, Udinese, Atalanta, Lazio e Napoli. Io sono più per questa gestione, le multinazionali hanno solo interesse commerciale e si perde il bello del calcio: la passione, l’amore. Quei fondi lavorano con gli algoritmi e non vogliono più sapere della storia della squadra e della città. Io sono un fan della vecchia scuola. Cosa manca al calcio? Dei dirigenti aziendalisti, per il fatto che la durata dei contratti varia troppo. Prendete me, sono uno dei dirigenti più anziano in attività in serie A, questo è il mio quindicesimo anno alla Lazio. Ho la fortuna di lavorare con una società con una gestione virtuosa. Oggi ci sono società, anche di prima fascia, come Juve, Roma, Milan, Inter, che tecnicamente sono fallite ma vengono tenute in vita dal fatto che il sistema ne ha bisogno. È molto importante avere nella società una gestione di lungo termine con progetti importanti per vedere il bene della società".


Ma la Lazio che per non fallire sta pagando il mutuo trentennale con la Covisoc? 

Ah, Signor Tare, il Milan ha 0 debiti verso terzi. Quelli della Lazio li stanno ancora pagando con il muto trentennale, lo stesso mutuo che alla Fiorentina dei Della Valle non è stato concesso.


----------

